# Jersey cow



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

She's an 08 model due to calve in April. She was AI'd to a jersey bull.

They are asking $1700-1800.

Do you think she's worth it? I'm trying to talk my DH into a dairy cow, but he doesn't quite understand why I want a jersey and is very reluctant to spend money on a "dairy" cow.










Here is the email she sent me:

_"Here are some pictures of my cow. I just took them the other day when I was trying to decide whether or not to sell her. I don't have much acreage, so should sell a cow or two. I used this cow mostly to raise calves on. I milked her by hand a little, and used a small milking machine this last week as I have been trying to dry her up. She is giving about 3 gallons a day now. I raised at least 12 calves on her. She calved in the Oct of 2010. I didn't want her to calve in the fall again so I had her AI bred to calf this April. She is bangs vaccinated. I bought her as a young heifer. Her ear tag says she was born in Sept. 08. She originally came from Minnesota."_

Is it possible for the cow to have been milked from Oct 2010 til now?


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Her body looks in good condition, specially if she has been being milked for that long. I am mostly curious how she knows how much the cow gives when it appears she hasn't really been milking her? If she is used to calves nursing on her she might be more difficult if you plan on milking her. (great for a brood cow but family milk cow would be unknown) I don't know what the cost of bred cows go for in your state but she would be a little bit overpriced for around here in Michigan.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

and yes its possible for her to still be in milk though either the woman is wrong that she still gives 3 gals a day or that cow would be on the more amazing side. I cannot imagine how much she would give at peak! its possible...


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

She's a bit overpriced in our area too. I haven't seen jerseys going for that much, but then again, I haven't seen many jerseys for sale. There is a guy an hour from us, that may or may not have a jersey for sale. (he has someone else looking at her first) and he's only asking $1400. (Sadly, my husband still cringed at that price.)

The seller says she prefers to be milked verses being nursed on.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, yes it is possible. But if she is giving 3 gal a day now, I doubt she's been "in milk" the whole time. You need to ask.

Since she hasn't had much hand milking and a little machine milking, is sounds like they just kept throwing calves at her. That's a steep price for a cow unless she is real tame. They get tame by daily handling/milking. That is a lot of money for a nurse cow. How are her teets? Long enough, no damage from the calves?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Found these jersey heifers for sale in the local advertisements.

THESE HEIFERS ARE BRED TO JERSEY BULLS AND WILL MAKE EXCELLENT NURSE COWS. BRED HEIFERS ARE $1,000.00 AND UP
ALSO HAVE SOME GOOD BABY HOLSTEIN HEIFERS FOR SALE. BABIES ARE $250 AND UP
THESE HEIFERS ARE ALL VERY GENTLE AND HALTER BROKE. PLEASE CONTACT ME AT 601-906-6800


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

$1700 FOR A DAIRY COW IS OUT RAGEOUS 
LETS LOOK AT THIS POST

Here are some pictures of my cow. I just took them the other day when I was trying to decide whether or not to sell her. 

why would he need to decide to sell he will sell his worst cow FIRST

I don't have much acreage, so should sell a cow or two.
SMALL ACREAGE MEANS HE IS NOT S DIARY FARMER HOW MANY DOES HE HAVE
I used this cow mostly to raise calves on....HOW MANY HAS SHE RAISED IN THE YEARS HE HAS HAD HER
I milked her by hand a little,
VERY VAGUE MILK HER 3 TIMES OR 300
and used a small milking machine this last week as I have been trying to dry her up. 
She is giving about 3 gallons a day now. 
ABOUT 3 GALLONS HE SHOULD KNOW BUT BECAUSE HE IS DRING UP WHEN IS HE USING MEASUREMENT MILKING ONCE A WEEK AND SHE GAVE 3 GALLONS OR EVERYDAY AND GIVING 3 GALLONS
I raised at least 12 calves on her. AT LEAST HE SHOULD KNOW HOW MANY OVER HOW LONG A PERIOD 3 MONTHS OR 5 YEARS 

She calved in the Oct of 2010. I didn't want her to calve in the fall again so I had her AI bred to calf this April. 
THAT SOUNDS LIKE SHE DID NOT BRED BACK MIGHT BE A HARD BREEDER

She is bangs vaccinated. I bought her as a young heifer. Her ear tag says she was born in Sept. 08. She originally came from Minnesota."
HE HAS HAD HER 3 YEARS...


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, lol! That's kinda what I was looking for. Someone to see "past" and tell me what she was really saying.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

she is a $600 cow going by the sellers description she would be a first calf heifer born 2008 calved 2010 at 2 years old bred back for april calf at most she has had 2 calves doubtful she is milking 3 gal a day as a heifer that far into a lactation . maybe somebody swapped an ear tag into an older cow ? Anyhow something isnt right


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree totally with Myersfarm. Doesn't look too promising and the price, even for this area with few family milk cows for sale, is still outrageously high.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I think you have been given some good thoughts and advice here and there is no way in the world I would pay that much for a Jersey cow. She's not registered, she's not proven, she's not recorded, she's not anything but an in-calf Jersey cow with overgrown front hooves - did anybody notice that? If you can knock her price down to about $600.00 - $700.00, then yes she would be worth the punt. I've paid low money for rubbishy cows that fit right in with what I do and I have no doubt that this girl would make a good house cow - but not at the asking price.

Your OH must be getting sick of you by now - first sheep and now cows:happy2:

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol! Honestly, he rather me go with cattle verses sheep. It's what "he" knows. The jersey thing was an idea that went from thing of raising a few bottle lambs and needing milk to thinking about raising calves on jersey's milk. What can I say, I've got a woman's mind. 

See: http://www.lifeway.com/lwc/files/lwcF_crd_plp_WafflesSpaghetti_Differences.pdf


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

training makes up a good deal of value-so she *could* in theory be worth the money being bred, in good condition, AND will stand tied for hand milking, being handled and being led -in theory. Have you tried looking for a nearby dairy and asked for a low producer or a girl with a "dead quarter"? (that means one of the 4 teats doesn't produce.) Try the "Jersey directory" to look for a jersey dairy to do business with. http://www.jerseydirectory.com/?=UnitedStates/ Even if they DO sell them but don't have any available, find out what they charge. If you see this girl and like her, offer the sellers the same price the dairy charges. 

I just paid 1200 +100 to transport for an Irish jersey (belmont) heifer, and pleased to find her- but I splurged because 1. family dairy cows are quite rare where I live, and 2. I'm unlikely to EVER find another likely mini down here. A flake a day for dry and 2 for pregnant/in milk feeding is the real clincher. She's not bred, but like I said, such a rare, dual purpose find that it's worth it to me.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Dusky Beauty said:


> A flake a day for dry and 2 for pregnant/in milk feeding is the real clincher.


Oh dear, I think that will be a "real clincher" for this heifer.


----------



## loislanefl (Nov 7, 2011)

Dusky Beauty said:


> . A flake a day for dry and 2 for pregnant/in milk feeding is the real clincher. She's not bred, but like I said, such a rare, dual purpose find that it's worth it to me.


One flake? Two flakes? That's far too little hay. 


Back to the subject at hand -- dairy cow prices. We paid $1800 for our registered Brown Swiss as a first calf heifer, $1600 for our registered Guernsey, and $1800 for our registered Ayrshire. All had been shown and two were grand champion and supreme champions at the state fair. Then we just bought an unregistered Jersey and paid $850 for her. 

But those are Florida prices, might be different elsewhere. It really depends on how difficult it is to find a nice dairy cow in your neck of he woods. If they are scarce as hen's teeth you might need to pay $1800 for an unregistered Jersey, but if not and you can find them pretty easily, then that is too much money, I would agree. Plus, as was mentioned, if they are selling off a cow or two (out of how many?) they will most likely not sell their best cow first. 

So just check what Jerseys and other dairy cows are generally selling for in your area (which I imagine you have probably done). If you go see her make sure you milk her and see how she does, check to be sure each quarter is okay. 

Good luck, hope you find a great cow! Dairy cows are well worth the time spent finding them.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Around here, that would be a reasonable price for a registered jersey from proven high quality stock. That is way too much for a grade jersey, even if she is milking 3 gallons a day at the end of an extended lactation (which is unlikely, but not impossible). Her overall conformation doesn't look too bad, but she does not look like a $1700 animal.

Keep in mind, if you buy her (or any other cow in milk) to expect a drop in milk production after you move her to your place. Change in environment, the stress of moving and slight changes in diet will all cause milk production to drop. I agree, if you can talk them down to $800 then she might be a good family cow, but they are asking way too much. 

Also good to keep in mind, like someone else already said, people will always sell their worst cows first. Nobody is selling their best stock.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

AT my sale barn I am sure you can buy a 3 month old bred heifer for $700 that gives you 6 months to gentle down before you need to milk....in 180 days I feel I could gentle anything..unless she ran the barn people out of the pen ....would be the way I would go 

checked several sale barns and all have that price for that heifer in LA TX MO and KY for $1000 difference I could drive any were plus have a younger cow


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

myersfarm said:


> AT my sale barn I am sure you can buy a 3 month old bred heifer for $700 that gives you 6 months to gentle down before you need to milk....in 180 days I feel I could gentle anything..unless she ran the barn people out of the pen ....would be the way I would go
> 
> checked several sale barns and all have that price for that heifer in LA TX MO and KY for $1000 difference I could drive any were plus have a younger cow


Am I reading this right? 15 month old bred Jersey heifers for $700?

I went to a Jersey dairy near here and she was willing to sell me a 3 month old heifer calf for $700. Granted, these were registered.

Where do the ones in the salebarn come from? Why are people running bred Jersey heifers through a salebarn? Is there no demand for them there?


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

IN MY POST I NEVER SAID JERSEY.... but they are out there I sold one for $580 back in the summer..bred in the 1 st stage did not bred back to the right time... ME AND OZARK JEWELS. WERE PM EACH OTHER ON THE PRICE WHY THIS YEAR i AM NOT RAISING CALFS


..here is the links I used if you will look thur them you will see JERSEY'S AND CROSSBREDS LISTED AS HEIFERS AND COWS AT AROUND THAT $700 PRICE NORWOOD MO AND SPRINGFIELD MO


THIS LINK HAS A SPRINGING JERSY COW FOR $740 AND CROSS BREDS BRED 3 MONTHS FOR 550.00-580.00 THIS IS SPRINGFEILD MO LAST SALE 

http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/jc_ls131.txt


NEXT LINK THIS LAST SALE THESE ARE COWS ALSO Crossbreds 735.00-775.00, ind Jersey 700.00




http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/jc_ls130.txt


Both these sale barns are in WESTERN MISSOURI


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I see them all the time a good jersey heifer cheap I have 21 milk cows and 4 yearling heifers....since I do not sell milk I have to sell heifers now and then out of my not so good milk cows.....the heifer I sold was a late breeder i need my cows to all have a calf on September 15 when I start trying to buy calfs why I keep 2 jersey bulls..but if the cow or heifer does not bred to have a calf before January I sell them because I only milk from Sept to March ...they are two hard to dry up in just 3 months and hard to bred back to get them back to calfing in September


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Sulphur Springs TX had 6 or 7 bred Jersey heifer bred different stages that sold from $740 to $900 in the last sell I watched LIVE on Monday and Thursday each week...you can sign up for free and watch on computer ....they have several jersey dairys down there http://www.lmaauctions.com/UserRegistration.aspx


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

this is how cheap they are here 


http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/2790259788.html


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Myersfarm, I didn't know this world existed. I keep reading of people struggling to find a cow, or paying high prices for an older one which often ends up having problems.

I think for the prices you show, you could travel a long ways to get one and still come out ahead, with more years of production from her and fewer vet bills.

Unless there's something I'm missing.

For some reason I thought there was more demand for dairy cattle than to be selling alot of heifers at salebarns.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

If this is an outstandly gentle cow that is halter broke if her teats are big enough for easy hand milking she may be worth the extra high price around here a young cow is around 1000$ but if you have to fight to milk her or her teats are so small you have a hard time milking I would not have her as a gift. a kick from her as your trying to milk can put you in the hospitle beef cattle prices have almost doubled in the last year so prices are high.let me say a good milk cow like a good horse is well worth paying a high price for you have to milk her twice a day and to have an easy safe relaxing time at it .those cheap cows are more than likly culls with a bad fault You are not a rodeo cow boy or a vet just get the present owner to let you milk her at his place or watch him first


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

DJ they say this Norwood sale is like the 3 or 4 biggest WEST OF THE MiSSISSIPPI... never seen any records but look at the numbers they sale.....I drive 445 miles to buy my baby heifers in Sulphur Springs TX... and sell at the Norwood sale 

but the resale price has stopped that so I will be raising beef cross with dairy next year steers or heifers...with my operation with just 16 cows i had 90 calves on milk at a time . and do that 3 times a year..will be going for 300 next year of the beef cross dairy calfs they should bring some good money if prices stay high like they are


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Birdman why I said buy a 3 month bred heifer and in the 6 months till she calfs you could tame her....MOST dairy heifers are tame at a young age..they just get mean with not handling or handled bad........feed makes them friends real quick


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

DJ one more thing this is called a DAIRY SALE...advertised all over...people were coming all the way from Califorina to buy calfs and heifers every month..and people hauled them into there from LA and IL....lots of people like me buy babies raise them up and sell at this auction every month...there are a lot of Amish around that hand milk but do not ever buy one of there cows...they will not bred back


----------



## VaFarmer (Mar 2, 2011)

not many heifers come up for sale privatly around here, everything goes to the 2 sale barns in the area in lots, then shipped to Pa & north. Got a chance to buy a short horn Hereford 3 1/2yr old with 3 mth heifer calf, angus sire, and hereford is breed back to a different angus bull. $900. the only problem cow is small, and calf is real small, 3 mth old calf is smaller than the 2 holistein 4wk old bottle babies in the barn? Also would breed this Hereford to my Jersey bull, would I be starting a herd of minitures with this cross?


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

genes make a difference just because she is small does not mean her calfs will be small if she was stunted her calves will grow to normal size..and if you feed her right if stunted she will grow out of it over the years ..will not get as big as if not ever stunted but bigger..

.if she is small because she has small genes you will get smaller calves breeding a jersey bull...BUT NOT MINITURES...there is a size that call minitures I think like 40 inches or lower at full grown and 3 years old is the size but everybody wants them smaller and smaller


----------



## VaFarmer (Mar 2, 2011)

Yea, I don't really want small, sell hanging halfs. Haven't found much info on a hereford and jersey cross, jersey's don't get that big, not sure about size of herefords. Will be getting a holistein bottle bull next week and will have him for breeding next yr. Have 15 6mth old jersey steers coming along good but planning on switching heard to holistein when these go to the butcher. Can't afford angus prices at $1000 each for 6mth old steers.


----------



## Cindy in KY (May 10, 2002)

Wow Myers, that is a great price on those heifers. Cheapest I have seen on girls that old. Half Holstein would mean they might get pretty tall but still it is a great price on them. 

We have a dairy sale down south of us, I guess it's pretty big, we have not gone down there yet. Jerseys in milk here are $800 to $1200 or so. Probably a lot cheaper at the dairy auction if you can get them away from the bidders.

There is also a Guernsey dairy north and west of us, or used to be. We got our Guernsey in milk with a bull calf for $800. But she was very large, and gave 7 gallons a day, and you could not put a halter on her. The calf milked one side while my DH milked the other side and she had to be in a milk stall. The small Jerseys are so much easier for just a home milk cow. A very small midget Guernsey would be great.


----------



## wascklywabbit (May 30, 2011)

I have a young registered jersey cow that I may interested in selling here in Oklahoma. she is very gentle and halter broke like a puppy... she is current on vac. worming dehorned. This heifer was registered in the jersey renewal program her ---- is grade a1 cow and she was an AI calf and her sire is A champion Bull "Action" She is around 2 years old and has just became breeding age but is still open. I raise jersey's here in Oklahoma mostly for homesteaders, and for folks whom are looking for good healthy cows. I have a very closed herd and I only AI my girls to insure good breeding and healthy calves. if your interested reply to post or email me [email protected] for price or picts.


----------

